# Looking to upgrade OS



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

After my first hard drive crash ever, I'm back up and running and now sitting in front of a 2.8 GHz Intel Core i7 27" iMac with a fresh install of OSX Snow Leopard. This seems like a good time to consider upgrading my operating system (I haven't re-installed my Adobe CS5 Suite yet). I'm thinking of OSX Lion (I've purchased a version from Apple to load on some of my older Macs that can't handle Mountain Lion). Interested in experiences and opinions on whether I should jump to Mountian Lion or ease to Lion for my main work machine. Is Mountain Lion more stable than Lion?


----------

